# Can I turn off hot water to Washing Machine?



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

If they select hot water for the load.....and the hot water is turned off.....they won't get any water.

In the grand scheme of things....if your using gas for your heating.....the difference is minimal....showers will make a bigger difference on energy consumption......but good luck turning off the hot water for that....

Over all, I think your talking less than $10/month....if that much......

Maybe you need to raise the rent


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

If your bills are high, and your water heater is new (and I assume relatively energy efficient) I would be looking at places other than the washing machine to save money. 
I would suggest you talk to your utility company. Many will do a free or low cost inspection to help you cut your energy bills.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

washing machine is at the low end of water useage compared to showers..might want to tweek the dial on the HWH to a point they don't need cold water to temp the shower.12 0'clock is the normal position start moving it to right and CW.think of everybody with the hot water running then opening up the cold to cool it down...forget the washer hot water your not going to see it on the bill


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

also a low flow shower head will also help.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

okk said:


> I'm trying to save money on utilities.
> 
> I have a Whirlpool washing machine that has both hot water and cold water pipes to it. It has two knobs, one for cold water and one for hot water.
> 
> ...


Ayuh,..... Turn the Hot knob off, pull the hose off both the faucet, 'n the machine, 'n put caps on both the faucet, 'n the machine connection points...

Nobody will be washin' with hot water, 'n you'll never have to worry 'bout that particular hose leakin'....

I'm a Mechanic, 'n have always washed clothes in cold water....


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I never even ran a hot water line to the laundry room. The wife only washes in cold anyways, so why bother?

DM


----------



## dayid (Oct 1, 2010)

okk said:


> How much would using hot water in, say, 8 loads per person a month be?


8 loads of laundry per person a month?!

I think we run maybe 8-10 loads a month in my household of three... I agree with others about the shower efficiency being more important than that of the washer, but sounds like you need to just plain not run it as often. Is it a really small washer than only first like 3 days worth of outfits at once or something?


----------



## saladdin (Sep 20, 2011)

Have not had hot water hooked up to a washer in 20 years. Always wash in cold (obviously). 
And cloths line dry 90% of things.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you do remove the hot hose be sure to cap the hot inlet on the machine---a hose cap is all you need--about a buck---


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

just set your temp selector switch to cold....try it for a few months see if you and the wife like it ...if not switch it back.....don't take it apart...:yes:


----------



## goosebarry (Mar 28, 2012)

You should check the detergent manufactures definition of "cold water". You will discover it is higher then the typical tap water temperature in the northern US. The modern electronic washers and many older models mix a little hot water in with the cold even on the cold setting.


----------



## dayid (Oct 1, 2010)

ben's plumbing said:


> just set your temp selector switch to cold.





okk said:


> The machine has a "cold" water knob, *but that won't do it-- I have housemates that wash on hot water*.


:whistling2:


----------

